# Ms-ftp



## mikehome (Oct 16, 2005)

I got the app running on both Tivos (DSR-704 and HR10-250)...but I can't transfer file to the HR10-250. Its like I dont have rights to anything. It is zippered. Any thoughts?


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Mfs-ftp is used for video extraction, and we're not allowed to discuss that on this forum.


----------



## vMAC (Aug 5, 2006)

David Platt said:


> Mfs-ftp is used for video extraction, and we're not allowed to discuss that on this forum.


What he said, but make sure that you have set the folder that mfs_ftp is to rw


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

I was actually going to suggest that, but it's been so long since I used mfs_ftp that I couldn't remember if that was necessary or not.


----------

